# Goodkindles.net - send your book info



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

send your book info to http://goodkindles.net

Read "Submit your book" guidelines. It has now more than 2000 unique visitors daily.

Also, if you send your info, please reply to this thread to bring it back on top. Thanks!

Best,

Adam


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

Sent you an email.  

-jb


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

E-mail sent.  Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great! You got mail


----------



## Nadine (Jul 10, 2011)

Just sent my info.  Thanks!!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Nadine said:


> Just sent my info. Thanks!!


Nadine, you have already sent your book once, and I do not allow duplicate entries. However, I have decided to erase the old one and leave the new one, because the old entry was without the cover.

Best,

Adam


----------



## lee27 (Mar 3, 2011)

Done. Monday smiles....


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mail sent - looks like a great promo opportunity!!  Thanks!!


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I've sent one book. Will try to get the others up one a day, so I don't overwhelm anyone.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

kellymcclymer said:


> Thanks. I've sent one book. Will try to get the others up one a day, so I don't overwhelm anyone.


Good idea Kelly, thanks a lot for this


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi. Awesome site. Hope you don't mind, I mentioned it on my new blog FREEBIES FOR WRITERS http://freebiesforwriters.blogspot.com/ Hope it gets you some great traffic.

T


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

This rocks! Thanks, Adam. I just added your link at No Trees Harmed (http://notreesharmed.com)


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

tammieclarkegibbs said:


> Hi. Awesome site. Hope you don't mind, I mentioned it on my new blog FREEBIES FOR WRITERS http://freebiesforwriters.blogspot.com/ Hope it gets you some great traffic.
> 
> T


Of course I don't mind - I am delighted! Thanks a lot!

And by the way, I have just added a "You might be also interested in" script, I believe that it will greatly increase visibility for previously added books.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

DonnaBurgess said:


> This rocks! Thanks, Adam. I just added your link at No Trees Harmed (http://notreesharmed.com)


Hi Donna - thank you very much. I have also added your blog to the "Friends" list!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Please, don't include anything other than the cover, title, description and link to your book in the message - it makes edition of your info much easier. 

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Oops. I forgot to attach my book cover to my email. I'm going to have to resend. Is that okay?


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

destill said:


> Oops. I forgot to attach my book cover to my email. I'm going to have to resend. Is that okay?


Just send it to me (mail is in the contact tab) and I will add it manually.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Josh Kilen (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent out. 

I like your site. Nice design.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I sent an email. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Josh Kilen said:


> Sent out.
> 
> I like your site. Nice design.


Thanks a lot, made it myself


----------



## Shiromi (Jul 5, 2011)

Sent you an email just now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Josh Kilen (Aug 10, 2011)

Adam Kisiel said:


> Thanks a lot, made it myself


Really? That's pretty impressive. I design mostly from templates then customize to my needs. I just don't have the patience to do it from scratch.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great. Just sent an email.


----------



## MichaelEgon (Jul 25, 2011)

Adam,
I will have a brand new one for you in a couple of days. 
Thanks for all your work.
Michael


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

Info sent!


----------



## AzureHorizon (Aug 18, 2011)

Sent an email. Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, the innerface looks so inviting!  

Sent my info!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

All the new releases are live now, good luck, I hope you will get some traffic to your books.

For those who did not yet send their book - http://goodkindles.blogspot.com

Cheers

Adam


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Adam~

Thanks for the promo opportunity. I sent an email for each of my two books, hope this is ok. If not, include either/or. 

Cheers~
Tallulah


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

tallulahgrace said:


> Hi Adam~
> 
> Thanks for the promo opportunity. I sent an email for each of my two books, hope this is ok. If not, include either/or.
> 
> ...


Hi,

it's ok, both mails were flawless, so both books are live now.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Email sent. Thanks, Adam.


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

You've just received another. Thanks for this.


----------



## Pendance (Jul 18, 2011)

Adam, many thanks! Book stuff sent.

Darik Brooks


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Info sent for one book. More to come in days to come. Thanks.

Joyce


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot for new books. I have just got back from the football match (watched in the pub) where our polish team Wisla Krakow has had a chance to enter the Champions League after 15 years - if we won with APOEL Nicosia. We lost 3-1. Bugger 


Cheers 

Adam


----------



## AzureHorizon (Aug 18, 2011)

Adam Kisiel said:


> All the new releases are live now, good luck, I hope you will get some traffic to your books.
> 
> For those who did not yet send their book - http://goodkindles.blogspot.com
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think your recommendation got me some interest!


----------



## elenaaitken (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity!
Great looking site. 

I just sent my email. I hope it went through okay.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

AzureHorizon said:


> Thanks! I think your recommendation got me some interest!


Great - glad to hear that


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

I just sent my info.  Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## Lever1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks very much; I'm on it!


----------



## Lever1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Done, thanks very much!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I had three mails today from writers who had put their info on http://goodkindles.blogspot.com

All three said they had sales the day they put the info.

Im glad to hear that, and send the new books (remember that you can put a book only once, but it will stay on the site).

Best,

Adam


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I just sent mine in!  Thank you so much for this opportunity; my e-mail was very bare-bones because I didn't want to put too much text since the entries are generated from the e-mails, but thank you!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

JRainey said:


> I just sent mine in!  Thank you so much for this opportunity; my e-mail was very bare-bones because I didn't want to put too much text since the entries are generated from the e-mails, but thank you!


Thanks - your info looks perfectly proper.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,

if you did not yet do it - send your book info and/or review to http://goodkindles.blogspot.com
Best,

Adam


----------



## Pendance (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Adam, my book didn't make it through the blog-posting mechanism as I don't see it showing up on your site. Oh well... if you need me to send it a second time, let me know.

Thanks anyway,

Darik Brooks


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Book sent! Thanks.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

E-mail sent. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

This is so great! Just sent you an email, Adam!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Pendance said:


> Hi Adam, my book didn't make it through the blog-posting mechanism as I don't see it showing up on your site. Oh well... if you need me to send it a second time, let me know.


Hello Darik,

It very much seems so, there was some kind of error. Please send it again, I will pay attention to your email and see to it that it appears on the site.

Thank you for all the great books,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

just replying to bring the thread back on top. Please, when you send your book info (a lot of people do) Please reply to this thread to bring it to the top. Thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

again bumping up the thread, send your book info if you haven't yet.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Adam,

Just sent my book info! Thanks a lot for doing this - really great idea  

- Matthew


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Sent an email. Thanks.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent an email. Thanks.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Hey thanks Adam!

Liked on Facebook and sent you the email.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Sent an e-mail. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know if you accept middle grade children's fiction  but I sent you an email anyway! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## D.RobertPease (Oct 11, 2011)

Email sent. Thanks much!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Email sent.  Thank you!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

E-mail sent.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

This is a great site!  Thanks for inviting us KBers to be a part!  My email is winging its way to you!


----------



## CosmicHerb (Sep 29, 2011)

E-mail sent. Thanks.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey just liked you on facebook and have sent you an e-mail. Nice work.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the offer to highlight our books! An email is on its way.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for the emails! All seem to be in order and are live now.

Best,

Adam


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Great site! Just added in.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I've joined the club--thanks for doing this. Every little bit helps.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Just sent my info, fantastic idea!  Thanks and congrats!!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Again - thank you very, very much.

Best,

Adam


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Adam, just emailed you the info about my new mystery/suspense novel Remain In Light. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## kmriad (Jun 24, 2011)

Email sent.  Thanks, Adam!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you - your (very interesting) books are live now.

Best

Adam


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Just sent my info.  Thanks, Adam!


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, Adam!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, Adam 

Just sent you an email with info for my new release, epic fantasy about a world without color Lords of Rainbow, and now bumping this thread!


----------



## S.A. Reid (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know about this!  I just sent an email...


----------



## James Finn Garner (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity, Adam.  My email is winging its way to you.

Wait....do emails wing?


----------



## amy_saunders (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome resource! Just sent my email.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

John, unfortunately your book info has been deleted, because you have already sent it in August, and I have put on a a script which deletes duplicate books. Please feel free to send info about any other books.

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

All the new books are live. I would like to ask you to reply to this thread when you send your books,

thanks,

Adam


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

I wrote you an email with all the information about my book last week, Adam. I don't know if it arrived at its destination correctly. If not arrived tell me to send it again.

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Will send an email once I fulfill my word quota for today!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I have just sent emails about two of my books. Thanks Adam!


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Mar 20, 2011)

Just sent an email. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely thing for you to do!  

I sent My BFB.  This is super.

bump


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

I've sent emails about two of my books. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

arodera said:


> I wrote you an email with all the information about my book last week, Adam. I don't know if it arrived at its destination correctly. If not arrived tell me to send it again.
> 
> Thanks and best regards.


Hi,

unfortunately it did not arrive correctly, please read "how to add a book" (on the page ) carefully and send it again.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much. Have sent the email. Hope all is in order.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Adam, I've sent an email. ;-)


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Adam, I've sent my email again!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have sent a second book so can now bump the thread again.


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

Just sent you an Email.  Hopefully the pic of my book cover is not too big!  0.99 MB - what does that equal in pixels?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Just sent two emails, one for each of my books.

Thanks for the opp.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

vgill said:


> Just sent you an Email. Hopefully the pic of my book cover is not too big! 0.99 MB - what does that equal in pixels?


Hi,

it is okay, looks fine.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sent an email for the third book - so another bump.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

A bump 'cause I forgot to do it when I submitted. Thanks for posting so fast, Adam! I'll be sharing the link around with other writer friends, as well.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I sent an email.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Just sent the email for one book - if it comes out well, I'll send the other one


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

I just sent an e-mail, too.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Just sent an email for Destiny. Thanks for the op!

Tallulah


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

@Adam:

Whoa...that was quick. Thanks!


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

I checked out your site and sent the info you asked for. Thanks for the opportunity.

Best,
Anita


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sent my info got listed.  Thanks.


----------



## P.H. Dillard (Oct 4, 2011)

info sent. thanks!


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi there. I just clicked on the "link exchange" tab on your blog to suggest www.1500authors.com and when I clicked on the "contact" link, I got an ad page instead. Thought you would want to know. I'll try to catch you later.

Marti Talbott, author of Marti Talbott's Highlander Series


----------



## Lisa_Follett (Oct 22, 2011)

I would love to know how you set it up to auto generate the reviews. I could use that feature in my day job life.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Just off to check it out and add my books. 
Thanks for the opportunity. 
Grace x


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Adam - I just "liked" and sent you an email. Thanks so much for the opportunity - very much appreciated!

Andrew


----------



## P.H. Dillard (Oct 4, 2011)

bit of an error on the posting of mine. I emailed you about it. Thanks.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Adam - I just sent you an email for my latest book release "Schism" - just released today!

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

My information is sent.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

Aloha and thanks for posting this link.  I signed up.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

all the new books are live. For those who are interested: I have put up a little script which autogenerates posts from emails. It is quite easy in blogger if you are cautious about the errors. And of course it requires a quick look daily to see if everything is ok.

Of course, send info about any new books. 

Best,

Adam


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

Just sent you 2 emails (one for each book) I'll also add your info to my blog.  

Oh and bumpity bump bump.


----------



## LarryKahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Just sent my book info for King of Paine. Thanks! Larry


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

RGPorter said:


> Just sent you 2 emails (one for each book) I'll also add your info to my blog.
> 
> Oh and bumpity bump bump.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

A question from a nechnonumpty, please, Adam.

How do I attach a book cover file that is a max of 100pixels wide when the smallest I have is 600x800?  

Lynda


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Lyndawrites said:


> A question from a nechnonumpty, please, Adam.
> 
> How do I attach a book cover file that is a max of 100pixels wide when the smallest I have is 600x800?
> 
> Lynda


Hello,

ok, attach this one, It will be ok, and if not, I will resize it myself.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you so much, Adam. Have now sent you the email.

Thanks for providing this opportunity, Much appreciated.

Lynda


----------



## HollyHood (Nov 8, 2011)

Adam Kisiel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> send your book info to http://goodkindles.blogspot.com
> 
> ...


Sent an email. And liked on Facebook. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you. I liked on Facebook and sent the email. Have a great day

David S.


----------



## tsharp (Jul 14, 2011)

I sent my details winging over to you


----------



## tsharp (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow - that was quick, it's already up! (damn - should have included a link to the book on amazon)


Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Adam, thanks so much. Indies are the greatest!

I just sent you info on Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, Adam. Great stuff. I only submitted PAST SINS  a couple of hours ago and it's already on your site.

Brill stuff. Have tweeted it of course.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

thanks for the new books. Because the visitors number increases rapidly, and also does the number of book submissions, I have made a new, easy to fulfill submission condition (see "how to add book"). All the already added books stay, of course. 

Best,

Adam


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Information sent. Thanks, Adam!


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

I send you my request two weeks ago my request, Adam, I just update it and forward it to your email again. If there are any problems with it do not hesitate to let me know it. Thanks and greetings.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

thank you Adam, sent info -- hope the jpg works --


----------



## Dinasideas (Sep 2, 2011)

Just sent my email, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## readermark (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome opportunity to get my books listed on yet another site! Thanks so much!
Joe


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just added The Impressionists - thanks, Adam!


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Adam, thank you so much for the listings. You rock!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting my book! (Tempest.)  This is a great service you're doing.  I'll have to send you the sequel.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Will try, feeling rushed with NaNoWriMo! Thanks, e

on Twitter @EGranfors


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the new great books.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

Just sent my book along, and it's already showing!  Looks like a pretty nice service you're providing here.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you very much. Secret of the speed is that they are autogenerated and I am only checking them when I have a moment.

Best,

Adam


----------



## caleemlee (Aug 5, 2011)

I sent an email!


----------



## sparklingbean (May 27, 2011)

Hi Adam, I sent my book info!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you very much. The new books are live. Because of increasing amount of spam I get, I have changed email used to receive new books info (it can be found in the "How to add book" page).

Best luck with your book sales,

Adam


----------



## Eve Yohalem (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity, Adam. I just sent you the email.


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, Adam- Just sent mine, thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Yonderer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sent an info email a couple days ago. What is the time lag for posting? The "email" acted kind of strange... Don't want to "double Post" but not sure it was received?


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Yonderer said:


> Sent an info email a couple days ago. What is the time lag for posting? The "email" acted kind of strange... Don't want to "double Post" but not sure it was received?


Hello,

There were unfortunately some errors, that is why it wasn't posted. Please try again, I will look into this and correct it myself, so it can appear.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Yonderer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Adam... Will try to hold my ears right and do it correctly this time...


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I did this, but I will send an email with another book title!


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, Adam. Just 'liked' and sent you an email. Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Yonderer said:


> Thanks Adam... Will try to hold my ears right and do it correctly this time...


Thanks - they went through nicely.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've sent mine, hopefully correctly...  

- Thanks!


----------



## Sakura Reyna (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for this!! I'll email you later!!


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

Good spot


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the new books,

send more 

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive sent you the information for Death Has a Name.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Sent you an email for The Winter Wolves! Thanks!


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

Quick question. I'm not on Facebook - can I still send my book information without doing the 'Like' step? I'd be happy to spread the word about your site via Twitter and/or other forums.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course you can, send it through.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

Great idea. I've added my science fiction short story, No More than Human.
Thanks


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

I sent mine, All I Needed to Know I Learned from Columbo


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

Just sent mine.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Really great, thanks

I am not sure why the link for The Chinese Medicine Diet book doesn't work?


----------



## JustinDennis (Sep 6, 2011)

Just posted mine. Thanks much!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Just sent you an email. Thanks.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Christopher,

I think that "The Hawk and his boy" looks great. I might buy it today later. Cheers,

Adam


----------



## KC75 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've emailed. Thanks for this. 

Cheers
Karin


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, I like your cover!


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Adam, I just woke up and my eyes are still bleary, so this is no doubt my fault. I noticed your original message was dated August, and I couldn't recall if I had submitted a title or not, so I went to your site to search for my name and find out if I already submitted. I couldn't find a Search field. I only found a "random book" link. Can you point me to the Search? Top, bottom, right, left? I'm not seeing it. Thank you!!


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Adam...just sent in a book. Thanks for the opportunity, and the site looks great.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Just sent my book! Thanks so much!


----------



## bghhouse (Nov 14, 2011)

Sent in my short story "A Good Nanny" this morning. Many thanks for this great idea, Adam.


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you, Adam! I hope you will enjoy my feature on your site


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Adam. I'm late to the party!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, all went through fine.

Best,

Adam


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, Adam!


----------



## John Bailey Owen (Oct 3, 2011)

Sent! Love this idea and thank you.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the new books,

best,

Adam


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Sent the e-mail, Adam.  I hope it fits the criteria.  Either way, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## mbatt (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you for this opportunity. My new eBook is "How To Have Sex If You're Not Human." It's a collection of a dozen of my natural history articles about mating behavior of a variety of animals and reproductive strategies of plants. Yes, the blooming plants "do it," too. Here's the link to my page in the Kindle Store:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CVU7TU


----------



## soofy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Adam, I sent mine in just now. Hope it's acceptable. Thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

thanks again for the new submissions. However, the criteria of adding books have been a little bit changed, so read the "How to add book" section closely.

I am ready for new books,

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool! I'm composing an email now.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for this. Just sent off my email.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I sent my book in, but I goofed and now it's up twice, with words in the title line of the second one that I didn't meant to be published. Let me know if I need to send it again.


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

Just sent my info - thanks Adam!


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

I sent mine in. Thanks.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you. All new entries were flawless and are live. I am noticing that the traffic increases, so hopefully readers will go and buy your book on amazon. Remember to write a different description of your book than on amazon; those who did seem to be significantly more visited than others. Cheers!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

My information is sent.  Thank you!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Email is on its way to you! 

~Cate


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

And it showed up right away! How cool is that? I'm adding you to my website list, Adam. Great site!

cheers,

~Cate


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Just sent you an email! Thanks so much, Adam!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

All new titles are okay, thanks!

Good luck with your sales!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

P.S. Thanks for the links to goodkindles on your blogs - I really appreciate it


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you, Adam! I had lots of fun writing the piece for your blog


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Im glad to hear that, I had fun reading it.

Best,

Adam


----------



## martaszemik (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Adam. Just sent the info


----------



## lmyrick (Feb 23, 2012)

Just sent info on The Ten. Thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you. Please check if your book went through nicely, because this week there was a lot of submissions with errors; i had to delete some. If your book does not show up on the site, please send it again.

Best,

Adam


----------



## NUTRIWINE (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is my second and new book NutriWine

Yes I have put the press release to my new book nutriWine out there
http://nutriwine.net/index.php/blog/29-nutriwine-press-release

NutriWine ~ Wellbeing - Health - Climate Change


Did you know wine can protect you from a heart attack? Would you like to protect yourself from diabetes? Know exactly who drinks wine with you and millions of others? How social media is changing the face of the wine industry? Understand the history of wine and medicine and why it's good that you drink wine in moderation? NutriWine is full to the brim with the reasons why moderate wine drinking can safeguard your health and boost your wellbeing. Over 14 million conversations are now taking place in social media about wine every year. By reading NutriWine you can join in the conversation. Wine culture is also under serious threat from climate change and NutriWine explains the environmental steps being taken to save wine culture.

These are just some of the interesting stories he has included in his new book NutriWine;
The $750 million wine compound 
· How red wine protects you from heart attacks 
· A wine drinking Japanese robot and an electronic wine tasting tounge 
· Wine making wizards using astrological viticulture 
· Nurses that drink wine who reduce their diabetes risk by 52% 
· A sommelier whose nose is insured for 20 million Euros 
· Weight loss wine enthusiasts 
· Why green wine is better for you and the environment 
· The first carbon zero winery 
· Wine 2.0 & 14 million wine conversations
Plus research on wine sex & romance 
Slainte! (thats Irish for cheers)
http://social.rushprnews.com/2012/02/23/bestselling-health-guru-says-wine-is-a-supertonic-for-health


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello Ralph, 

thank you, but please read the faq - i require you to send your info via email, and be at least unique in some parts. Please rewrite it a little bit and send to me.

All the other new books are live now,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Yesterday goodkindles hit the new milestone - 1000 daily visitors. Thanks and good luck with your books!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Dear authors,
because GoodKindles has now over 20000 visitors daily, and almost 50 (!) new submissions daily, some of them of a very poor quality, errors and too many links,  starting from now (23 may 2012) we are accepting only submissions from authors, who will donate 1$ (or more, if you like) to GoodKindles via the "Donate" paypal button featured on the site, and then add the book. Other submissions will be deleted the same day they were added.

I am sorry about this but editing and correcting errors in so many submissions has no longer be a "part time hobby to me". I hope it will be a good way of keeping a good quality of the site.


----------



## CherylRainfield (May 18, 2011)

Thank you! I sent my info.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for new releases. Some need correcting - I have sent an email to authors who need correcting. Other new releases are or will be live shortly.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately among yesterday submissions only this book was without errors and incorrect links: http://goodkindles.blogspot.com/2012/06/vampire-underground-rescue-by-anthea.html

Thanks a lot for this book.

Also, if it is possible, when you send me a book to put on the site, reply to this thread - this way I get notification

Best,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I am thrilled to announce that as a newest addon we feature a great book which is "Honeymoon with Harry".

Welcome, Bart!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Adam,
So pleased your website is growing  . 
One of my books (The Breadwinners) has the old cover. How do I change the cover? 
Thanks
Jan


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Adam. Great site.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, Rejean!

Jan, to change your cover, just send it to me and I will change it. You will find my adres in the "contact" section


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Adam Kisiel said:


> Thank you, Rejean!
> 
> Jan, to change your cover, just send it to me and I will change it. You will find my adres in the "contact" section


Thanks . Have sent you an email with new cover attached.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I have got it - I will switch it in a couple of hours, as now I don't have login info to admin panel with me.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, Adam. I just submitted my book. Thanks for running this great site!

Edited to add: My PayPal donation will show up as coming from "The Active Voice," which is my blog. Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Adam Kisiel said:


> I have got it - I will switch it in a couple of hours, as now I don't have login info to admin panel with me.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Adam


Thanks so much.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

All set. Email sent. Thanks.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to ask Arthur B. to contact me via "contact" - your submission is unfortunately corrupt but I'd love to include your book, send it again please.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

All the new titles are live, please note that jpeg is better for cover than gif.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the new title - Skid Out (#0.5 Heavy Influence), very interesting thing with the mp3!

Best,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, all the new releases are live.

Best,

Adam


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

Great Thread!

I hope people are making a donation to your page.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you very much. Yes, indeed they are making donations and it makes me very happy and motivates me to promote my site (mainly by exchanging links with other book-related websites). I am also motivated to check the site every day and correct (if necessary) all the new submissions by hand. By the way, the new books are live now, so I hope that my site will help with your sales.

If someone new sees this tread, please be welcome to send through your book.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

New titles corrected and on the site.

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

a LOT of new titles this week - all are live except of Karleene - please send it again.

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately some of the new books have been disabled, because some authors have forgotten to make a donation.

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Today I have put a new page on my site http://goodkindles.blogspot.com which gives a bit of statistics behind it, I thought you might be interested:

A bit of data about Goodkindles

I have started "Goodkindles - kindle book review" in may, 2011. While it began slow, now (2012) we have a lot of traffic, with over 70,000 pageviews monthly, and increasing.

What is most important to you, as a writer, is that nearly all users on goodkindles come here via searching in Google phrases like "Good kindle book", "Kindle book recommendations" and so on. Nearly 87% of users type a kind of book they are searching for in the search box (like "romance"). Nearly 65% of people leaving the site, leave it by clicking a link under one of the books to the amazon.com site!

What does it mean?

It means that here you have got users, who would like to buy a book on kindle, but they are searching for an idea which one and are very likely to buy something that they find here. So submit your book (see "how to add a book" section) and good luck with your sales!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Many, many new books added. Visit the site to see them live. Also, I would like to again ask to reply to this thread to notify me when you send your book, and (also) bump up this thread. 

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Many new books have been added. Because of the enormous traffic and many requests, I am not a very often guest here anymore, so please contact me via the contact tab at Goodkindles.

You are welcome to send new books to http://goodkindles.net

Best regards,

Adam


----------

